# Playgrounds



## BLWcoach13

Would you guys please post pictures of playgrounds built for your goats. This was the one I just built for mine.


----------



## Casa_la_Palma

That is GREAT!! I was thinking I'd like something like that and have some plans in my head but after my feeder and milk stand project I thought I best give my hubby a break.


----------



## BLWcoach13

I used all scrap lumber, I have $2.10 in this project.


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow! Great job!


----------



## Mikesell04

That's nice, I bet they love it!! And you can't beat that price 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## FarmerJen

Well, it's nothing like yours... but this was also made from stuff I had laying around. $0 is a good price. (Though I'd gladly pay $2.10 for one like yours! LOL)


----------



## BLWcoach13

Yours serves the same purpose and 0 does beat 2.10. LOL


----------



## MylieD

This is what we have so far. Your's looks great! I saw someone stuck tires in the ground and I plan on borrowing that idea. I like the big spools too, but don't know when to get them. Ours wasn't cheap because we used all the scrap on the house. The house only cost 50 cents though.


----------



## goatfarmer4891

Here is my goats playground!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

It was all free... except for the kids!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## BLWcoach13

Awesome


----------



## FarmerJen

Do be careful with spools though - I had to cover all the holes in mine, after my doe got a leg stuck in one. Thought for sure she broke it... but luckily it was just a sprain that had her limping for a couple days. I'm reluctant to build anything too tall - seems my goats are NOT the most graceful... ;-)


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

FarmerJen said:


> Do be careful with spools though - I had to cover all the holes in mine, after my doe got a leg stuck in one. Thought for sure she broke it... but luckily it was just a sprain that had her limping for a couple days. I'm reluctant to build anything too tall - seems my goats are NOT the most graceful... ;-)


How did you cover the holes? I just got a couple of spools so I'm wondering what to use.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## crazygoats

Here are a few "toys" my goats love to play on


----------



## ksalvagno

Very nice!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

crazygoats said:


> Here are a few "toys" my goats love to play on
> View attachment 56619
> View attachment 56620
> View attachment 56621


Love the tires!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goats Rock

Wow, all I have are spools! You have lucky goats!


----------



## cteague

All I have is big tree stumps and a ramp that goes up into their house. But I'm expanding fence and there qill be more room so I'm going to build them somethin. I've even been looking at getting them a playset for kids that looks like a ship. Lol. Can't get that one past my husband though. Lol

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## crazygoats

Hootenannyshollow said:


> Love the tires!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


The tires are filled with cement, the goats love to jump and climb on them and it helps keep their Hooves trimmed. Everyone wins


----------



## cteague

Good idea

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## cteague

Crazygoats what kind of fence do u have? Is that a special panel made for goats? Where did ya get them?

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Bertnut2

cteague said:


> All I have is big tree stumps and a ramp that goes up into their house. But I'm expanding fence and there qill be more room so I'm going to build them somethin. I've even been looking at getting them a playset for kids that looks like a ship. Lol. Can't get that one past my husband though. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


I saw those ships and I have wanted one so bad. I think my 2 does would LOVE it. I also can't seem to get it past the bf. Lol
Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## cheyenne

FarmerJen said:


> Do be careful with spools though - I had to cover all the holes in mine, after my doe got a leg stuck in one. Thought for sure she broke it... but luckily it was just a sprain that had her limping for a couple days. I'm reluctant to build anything too tall - seems my goats are NOT the most graceful... ;-)


I was wondering about the height thing too... I can just imagine my bossy herd queen butting everyone else off the highest spot and me patching up broken goats! :question:


----------



## cteague

Bertnut2 I knowing would be awesome to have that. Could u imagine the racket they would make chasing each other on that thing! Lol

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MylieD

Nancy was jumping off her house, which is something like 5 feet, a week before she kidded. She's not graceful, but she always landed on her feet and ran off. Korra jumps from even higher. It made me nervous at first, but they seem to love it. Korra's faster than Nancy, the boss, so there's never been an issue of pushing.

I think I underestimated the height before. I asked my husband this time. The platforms are 18", 3ft, 4 1/2ft, and 7 1/2ft. I didn't think she could get up to the top, but she does. It was meant to just be a roof on the platforms. Lol.


----------



## goathiker

Hm, my goat's playground huh?


----------



## crazygoats

cteague said:


> Crazygoats what kind of fence do u have? Is that a special panel made for goats? Where did ya get them?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


We have cattle fence around 3 acres then went back and put up heavy duty smaller wire fence ( bought at lowes) all the way around it and have smaller chain link fence( dog kennel type) for smaller pens inside it ... It was expensive but I have not had a goat get out yet... Knocks on wood


----------



## goathiker

You are totally tempting fate again


----------



## crazygoats

goathiker said:


> Hm, my goat's playground huh?


I just have to say I love the fact you have a goat at the beach!!!!


----------



## goathiker

We spend a lot of time at the beach training the boys. It's fun and people are used to seeing us there now. That particular beach is open to motor vehicles and has horse trailer parking, so, they learn to tolerate many things all at once. 

As far as what we build...It's kind of a if you kill it, you keep it until it seasons type of thing. They have fallen logs and branch piles for now.
I do have some ideas though.


----------



## Bertnut2

cteague said:


> Bertnut2 I knowing would be awesome to have that. Could u imagine the racket they would make chasing each other on that thing! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app










This is kind of the ship I was thinking of. We saw one once driving by a lot that people sell playground things.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## cteague

Yes that is the ship! Love it

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## cteague

Crazygoat I'm using cattle panels so I hope that is strong enough.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

goathiker said:


> Hm, my goat's playground huh?


Omgee! That is beautiful!!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Bertnut2

cteague said:


> Yes that is the ship! Love it
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


Me too!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

